# erector



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

it's still in it's early stages. let me know what you think. it started out made from pvc but switched to aluminum


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats really cool! You might want to re-name it though. LOL. Sorry, mind in the gutter....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking great jrzmac.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

need to turn the lights off for this one. it's a bit on the dark side but has the scream and strobe with it. the video doesn't do it any justice at all. 10 times better in person.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAusywoI9L4[/nomedia]


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks great to me so far. I can't tell if you used the same design as the pvc one you built as a proof of concept idea ? Do you have pictures of the prop as you built it ? and the measurments of the pieces you cut to build it ?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

it's the same design as the pvc. i used the plastic as sort of a guide before cutting the aluminum as it's way cheaper and you want to work all the kinks out with the pvc, not the metal. i didn't take any step by step pics but you can pretty much figure out the measurements from the pics and vids i took. all in all,the pvc seemed to work prety good, but don't think it would hold much weight.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=60581


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

newer video: [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8nBNAzY4cA[/nomedia]


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice job on the prop !!!

It looks really good.


----------

